# TOP 10 HWs



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

Alrighty, I think we need to do a lil re-arangeing:
currently from mmaweekly its
1-fedor
2-cc
3-big nog 
4-josh barnett
5-randy
6- sylvia
7-aa
8-werdum
9- aleks
10- mark hunt

heres my new and improved top 10 (im going with the assumption that gonzaga has to be put in it cuz he beat a guy whos beaten alot of these top 10s)
1-there is only 1 number one
2- big nog
3- cc
4- josh
5- randy
6- hunt
7- Aleks
8-vera
9- slyvia
10- gonzaga
11- AA (i dont think it was a bad fight..i just think it wasnt his most shining moment)
12- werdum

that was actually really hard...

gimie whatcha got guys..post yours...post why you think it
looking at this i realised i really wana see aleks vs. vera and josh vs. gonzaga


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

1-Fedor
2-Nog
3-Couture
4-Gonzaga
5-Cro Cop
6-Barnett
7-Arlovski
8-Vera
9-Sylvia
10-Hunt


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't see how Gonzaga can be in the top 10 just because he won a fight but whatever


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey guys, I've been reading these forums for a while now but recently registered and this is my first post. Now, for my top 10 heavy wieghts.

Fedor
Nog
Couture
Gonzaga
CC
Barnett
Sylvia
AA
Hunt
Werdum

I'm a Brandon Vera fan, but I don't think he can be considered top 10 just yet. I know he is 4 - 0 in the UFC but lets look at who he has beaten. An out of shape, post accident Frank Mir (let's face it, we all know Frank isn't the same since taking on a car with his motorcycle), Aussuerio Sylva 0-3 in the UFC, Justin Eilers who was coming off consecutive KO losses to Buentello and AA (where he got seriously F'd up) and Fabio Sherner who I beleive is a BJJ world champ but has an overall MMA record of 5-4. I think he needs to beat some of the top 10 guys before he is placed in the top 10. I definatley think he has the talent, but he has to prove it against better competition. 

Also, I'm not a Sylvia fan, but he has beaten AA twice so I cant rank him behind AA. Gonzaga dominating CC was reason enough for me to put him in the top 5 (even if he might lose to CC 8 out of 10 times).


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

HeavyWeight Division (over 205 pounds)

1. Fedor Emelianenko
2. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira 
3. Randy Couture 
4. Gabriel Gonzaga
5. Mirko CroCop
6. Josh Barnett 
7. Andrei Arlovski
8. Tim Sylvia 
9. Fabricio Werdum
10. Aleksander Emelianenko

personally i dont see vera or hunt derserving of being on that list


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

vera/ hunt would probly beat AA/werdum/alek ...in my opionion


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> 1-Fedor
> 2-Nog
> 3-Couture
> 4-Gonzaga
> ...


Whoah man that is scarily close to mine.

1.	Fedor Emelianenko (4/07) PFC/BODOG
2.	Minotauro Nogueira (12/06) UFC
3.	Randy Couture (3/07) UFC
4.	Gabriel Gonzaga (4/07) UFC
5.	Mirko Cro Cop (2/07) UFC
6.	Josh Barnett (12/06) PFC
7.	Tim Sylvia (3/07) UFC
8.	Brandon Vera (11/06) UFC
9.	Andrei Arlovski (12/06) UFC
10.	Mark Hunt (12/06) PFC

Some might say Cro Cop shouldn't be at #5 but(too low) but three of the guys before him beat him and I also think Couture would beat him. I don't hate Cro Cop he is actually in my top 10 fav fighters of all time. Yes, Barnett beat Couture but he was on roids at the time(big fan of Barnett still). Gonzaga deserves to be where he is because of complete domination, if he won because of a fluke I probably wouldn't of put him that high.

Here's my old version!

1. Fedor
2. Cro Cop
3. Nog
4. Barnett
5. Couture
6. Sylvia
7. Arlovski
8. Werdum
9. Aleks
10. Hunt

EDIT: Just read over the thread and I can't beleive I have the same top 6 as most people. Also the HW list should be more organized after Barnett, Gonzaga, Cro Cop and Hunt fight again.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

1. Fedor
2. Big Nog
3. Couture
4. Cro Cop
5. Barnett
6. AA
7. Gonzaga
8. Vera
9. Aleks
10. Hunt
11. Herring
12. Giant Silva


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Man once Vera gets to fight some top guys he will remain in the top 5 for a long time IMO


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> I don't see how Gonzaga can be in the top 10 just because he won a fight but whatever


Because he decimated Cro Cop, that's why.

Anyway, here's my top 10.

1. Fedor.
2. Nogueira.
3. Gonzaga.
4. Cro Cop.
5. Randy.
6. Barnett.
7. Sylvia.
8. Arlovski.
9. Vera.
10. Werdum.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> 1-Fedor
> 2-Nog
> 3-Couture
> 4-Gonzaga
> ...


yaaaa..... right

sylvias a bum
gonzaga should not be in top ten


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> I don't see how Gonzaga can be in the top 10 just because he won a fight but whatever



I can see him being top 10, but top 5 ??????? and some ppl have him ahead of Josh Barnett ???? are you ppl kidding me ?


*1. Fedor
2. Nog
3. Barnett
4. Arlovski
5. Couture
6. CroCop
7. Sylvia
8. Werdum
9. Gonzaga
10. A.Emelianenko*


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

1.*Fedor*
2.*Big Nog*
3.*Barnett*
4.*CC*
5.*Couture * _I'd put couture before but he hasnt beat the top 10s like CC_
6.*AA*
7.*Zaga*
8.*Sylivia*
9.*Vera*
10.*A.Emelianenko*




I cant see it any other way, no offense to anyone else's opinion, just that seems most logical if you look at it from a rankings point of view. If you adress skill level or potential, no its off, but for anyone who wants to know whos who now, i think my ranking shows it the best, tho some key match ups could change it all ie: vera/alexs aa/cc couture/zaga sylvia/bignog, etc I could go all day but you get my drift. 


Take rankings for a grain of salt


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> I can see him being top 10, but top 5 ??????? and some ppl have him ahead of Josh Barnett ???? are you ppl kidding me ?


Gonzaga did something Barnett could never do, and that's destroy Mirko, who was the number 2 HW in the world. Rankings have no bearing on my fanboy-isms, and if they were, you'd see people like Bas Rutten still ranked. I have to rank the guy, and that win was absolutely huge, and it made him jump in the rankings. His massive frame, and Vincent D'onofrio resemblance should make him number 1. 

I hardly do rankings, so be easy on me, kind sir. Be very, very easy on me. For I am a gentle puppy.

But I digress.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Fedor
2. Big Nog
3. Cro Cop
4. Couture
5. Gonzaga
6. Arlovski
7. Barnett
8. Aleksander
9. Vera
10. Sylvia


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*How is Gonzaga on everyones Top 5? He beat CroCop, that doesn't automatically make him Top 5. Alot of people are going to be surprised tomorrow when the new rankings come out and Gonzaga is not in the Top 5. He might be #9 or #10 but he doesn't get a free pass to go over Couture, AA, Big Nog, Sylvia, or Barnett in rankings. The only person on the Top 10 list that Napao can beat(other than CC), is Sylvia. People are quick to jump on his bandwagon but when the rematch happens, CroCop will win and people will relize that Gonzaga is not that great of a fighter. He has a title shot at Couture but won't win.

And no I not jealous or upset that CroCop lost, this isn't his first lost and that's just how the sport is. The above statement is my opinion, take it for what it is.*


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *How is Gonzaga on everyones Top 5? He beat CroCop, that doesn't automatically make him Top 5. Alot of people are going to be surprised tomorrow when the new rankings come out and Gonzaga is not in the Top 5. He might be #9 or #10 but he doesn't get a free pass to go over Couture, AA, Big Nog, Sylvia, or Barnett in rankings. The only person on the Top 10 list that Napao can beat(other than CC), is Sylvia. People are quick to jump on his bandwagon but when the rematch happens, CroCop will win and people will relize that Gonzaga is not that great of a fighter. He has a title shot at Couture but won't win.*


Yeah we will see how many still think Gonzaga is that great during the re-match. That was the biggest win of his life and to me bullshit. Crocop would beat him 8/10. It was Gonzaga's night


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gonzaga is going to have to almost kill Mirko, and bash his head in with elbows again? That's not fair to Mirko. 

Hilarious how Gonzaga completely tools the guy, and it's a "fluke" and "Gonzaga shouldn't be rated high on anyone's list blah blah." Um, you people do know that he tooled the, at the time, number 2 ranked HW in the world, right? Give the guy some credit, and admit Cro Cop got schooled.

And I'm a Mirko fan.

Mirko was even given a gift standup.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Well, I'm not saying that Gonzaga's win is a fluke or that he is lucky. He dominated Mirko the #2 fighter but that doesn't make him automatically better than some of the other fighters on the list. There is even another thread saying Gonzaga can beat Fedor? CroCop lost and I'm not going to make excuses for him because he's not making excuses for himself. In the rematch, CroCop will beat Gonzaga.*


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, I'm not going to go all Sherdoggy, and say Gonzaga will destroy Fedor and whatnot. I do think he & Nog's style matches up well, but I don't think he'd handle Fedor. Fedor would come in with a gameplan.

Here's the big thing, Mirko came in with a nonexistant gameplan, and let Gonzaga have his way with him. He was given a total gift, and Gonzaga still KTFO'ed him. This is rankings, therefore they can be flawed. My rankings, I'm sure, suck like Danny Abbadi, but I think it's fair to Gonzy to include him high on the list. I'd think differently if it were like the first Randleman fight, but it wasn't. It was clearly a case of one guy competely tooling another. It just sucks that "That guy" had to be Mirko. Though, it's sort of bittersweet, since Mirko seemed to not even train hard enough for this fight. Still, no excuse, and Gonzaga deserves his credit.

I'm not going to complain if people choose Barnett over Gonzaga. Rankings, while supposed to be accurate, end up being more opinion.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Gonzaga is going to have to almost kill Mirko, and bash his head in with elbows again? That's not fair to Mirko.
> 
> Hilarious how Gonzaga completely tools the guy, and it's a "fluke" and "Gonzaga shouldn't be rated high on anyone's list blah blah." Um, you people do know that he tooled the, at the time, number 2 ranked HW in the world, right? Give the guy some credit, and admit Cro Cop got schooled.
> 
> ...


Randleman smashed CroCop, too, the first time they fought. His approach ended up being identitcal (probably because that's how Gonzaga scouted the head kick).

Gonzaga did minimal damage on the ground compared to what a guy who is pushed as hard as he is should be doing. The way people talked about his ground game I expected him to submit CroCop in like 2 minutes, but even Herb Dean got bored and stood him up.

Here's how I see the top 10 and why:

1) Fedor _sort of a no-duh_
2) CroCop _he still won the PRIDE Grand Prix and decimated everyone for a long period of time, even with the loss to Gonzaga I think he's the better fighter with the better record and better competition, which Gonzaga's one win can't take away_
3) Barnett _His position is pretty much interchangeable with Big Nog_
4) Big Nog
5) Mark Hunt _I know his groundgame needs work and he gets submitted occasionally, but from what I saw against Fedor, he deserves a spot in the top 5, he never really had a chance in that fight but he held off the submission as long as he did and, in my opinion, I think he could smash anyone in the UFC heavyweight division (except for Big Nog)_
6) Couture _I put him this far down because he's only had 1 fight since coming out of retirement and it was a good decision over Sylvia, but he didn't finish a guy who I never really considered a top 5 heavyweight, so I hesitate to put him in the top 5, if he smashes Gonzaga, then we'll see_
7) Gonzaga _he's only beaten 1 top 10 fighter in his career, so I'm not going to put him in the top 5, if he beats Couture I'll put him in the 6 spot, but for right now I have to keep him around 7_
8) Arlovski _I expected Werdum to be a lot more challenging for Arlovski than he was, he did only win by decision, but it was a decision that he dominated with his stalking striking style, hopefully he'll finish his next fight and I can move him up the ladder a little bit_
9) A. Emelianenko _he'd smash anyone in the UFC standing up (except CroCop), people might disagree with me, but that's just how I see it_
10) Sylvia _His last 3 fights were seriously unimpressive and unless he gets his act together he'll be off this list and I'll end up putting a Werdum or something on here_


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

1. Fedor Emelianenko
2. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
3. Josh Barnett
4. Mirko Filipovic
5. Randy Couture
6. Andrei Arlovski
7. Gabriel Gonzaga
8. Aleksander Emelianenko
9. Brandon Vera
10. Tim Sylvia

These are my ranking based on current activity and past achievements. The top 3 are self-explanatory. 

Although Cro Cop suffered a devastating loss, his past achievements still speak for themselves. Couture coming out of retirement and dominating Sylvia and being the current UFC champion puts him at #5. It is a _bit_ debatable on whether Couture should be above Cro Cop.

Arlovski's win over Werdum (even if it was boring) puts him at #6 and Gonzaga's devastating KO win over Cro Cop puts him at #7 (which is amazing since he was never even top10 before that fight).

A. Emelianenko's win over Pele places him one spot ahead of Vera (because Vera has been inactive). I had to choose between Werdum or Sylvia for the final spot; and while both had poor performances and suffered a loss, Sylvia was the reigning champion in the UFC prior to his loss.

*Edit:* Hmm, after thinking about it, I don't know if I should put Barnet over Cro Cop since he did beat him 3 times (although once was due to an injury).


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Because he decimated Cro Cop, that's why.
> 
> Anyway, here's my top 10.
> 
> ...


Mine is pretty close to ur Damone
1.Emelianenko Fedor (always wanted to type that :laugh: )
2.Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira(he just cant beat Fedor)
3.Gabe Gonzaga (decimated the #2 fighter in the world)
4.Mirko Cro Cop (needs to adjust to the octogon)
5.Josh Barnett (has losses to CC and a win over Randy)
6.Randy Couture (could be higher but has only beaten Sylvia lately)
7.Aleksander Emelianenko (if he dedicates himself he will be top 5 for the next 10 years, and he would beat AA, Tim, or Vera)
8.Tim Sylvia (good fighter and has beaten AA 2/3)
9.Andrei Arlovski(needs to step it up if he wants a title shot)
10.Brandon Vera (this guy is the real deal)


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Randleman smashed CroCop, too, the first time they fought. His approach ended up being identitcal (probably because that's how Gonzaga scouted the head kick).
> 
> Gonzaga did minimal damage on the ground compared to what a guy who is pushed as hard as he is should be doing. The way people talked about his ground game I expected him to submit CroCop in like 2 minutes, but even Herb Dean got bored and stood him up.
> 
> ...


ur top 5 is a little whacky if you ask me, CC just got knocked unconcious by a bjj fighter. He was dominated for every second of the fight. Barnett lost to Nog the last time they faught. Hunt lost his last fight, :dunno: Im not sure where u got these rankings from man


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Gonzaga did minimal damage on the ground compared to what a guy who is pushed as hard as he is. The way people talked about his ground game I expected him to submit CroCop in like 2 minutes, but even Herb Dean got bored and stood him up.


Cro Cop was eating elbows, and looked scared shitless(And clueless). Not to mention that Gonzaga was about to press his head up against the cage before being stood back up. Bored or not, that was a gift standup.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

1. Fedor
2. Big Nog
3. Barnett
4. Couture
5. Cro Cop
6. Gonzaga
7. Hunt
8. Sylvia
9. AA
10. Aleks
11. Vera
12. Werdum
13. Kongo

Gonzaga deserves a high ranking, but is still not better than anyone in the top 5, and I dont really think he's better than Hunt either.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Damone said:


> Cro Cop was eating elbows, and looked scared shitless(And clueless). Not to mention that Gonzaga was about to press his head up against the cage before being stood back up. Bored or not, that was a gift standup.


*I agree. If you look back at the fight, Gonzaga was active on the ground and was doing a good job working him towards the cage. Dean stood them up, I was like "what the hell" because Gonzaga was active but then again I was like "hell yeah" here comes CroCop. That was a gift standup for Mirko but he didn't open it up.*


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I agree. If you look back at the fight, Gonzaga was active on the ground and was doing a good job working him towards the cage. Dean stood them up, I was like "what the hell" because Gonzaga was active but then again I was like "hell yeah" here comes CroCop. That was a gift standup for Mirko but he didn't open it up.*


Yeah thats dumb. Jake O'Brien can lay on top of Herring but Gonzaga can feed Mirko elbows over and over again and it gets stood up???:dunno: When they stood them up........Hell yeah here we go! Then......


----------



## Bliz (Apr 22, 2007)

1. Fedor
2. Couture
3. Big Nog
4. Gonzaga
5. Cro Cop
6. Barnett
7. Sylvia
8. Hunt
9. Arvloski
10. Vera

This is for fighters right now.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Gonzage in front of Cro-cop? No way, not even after he lost to Gonzaga


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Damone said:


> Gonzaga did something Barnett could never do, and that's destroy Mirko, who was the number 2 HW in the world. Rankings have no bearing on my fanboy-isms, and if they were, you'd see people like Bas Rutten still ranked. I have to rank the guy, and that win was absolutely huge, and it made him jump in the rankings. His massive frame, and Vincent D'onofrio resemblance should make him number 1.
> 
> I hardly do rankings, so be easy on me, kind sir. Be very, very easy on me. For I am a gentle puppy.
> 
> But I digress.



That works both ways though man , Barnett beat Nog, Nog tapped CroCop in 2 rounds... hey man top 10 lists are one's opinion , so i gotta respect it even if i dont agree with it, but i just dont understand how Gonzaga can be top 5 , from 1 solid win in his entire career, thats kind of a slap in the face to HVW's who have been active , fighting solid competition throughout the last couple years... thats all, if Gonzaga's #2 on your list, thats cool, i just dont understand it lol :dunno:


But theres alot of things i dont understand, haha like

"GSP is washed up"

"Sokoju > Liddell" etc etc etc


----------



## Bliz (Apr 22, 2007)

If you beat someone, you should be higher than them. That's just my personal opinion. I tried to base most of my rankings on head-to-head match-ups.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Bliz said:


> If you beat someone, you should be higher than them. That's just my personal opinion. I tried to base most of my rankings on head-to-head match-ups.


Yes I agree. Although Gonzaga hasn't fought the caliber of fighter CC has.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Well, I'm not saying that Gonzaga's win is a fluke or that he is lucky. He dominated Mirko the #2 fighter but that doesn't make him automatically better than some of the other fighters on the list. There is even another thread saying Gonzaga can beat Fedor? CroCop lost and I'm not going to make excuses for him because he's not making excuses for himself. In the rematch, CroCop will beat Gonzaga.*


If Gonzaga isnt top 5 than Couture isnt either. Gonzaga beat CC and Couture beat Sylvia. Gonzaga has only one loss and Couture has only won 2 out of his last 4 fights. Crocop is better than Sylvia and Gonzaga destroyed him.

CC must be ahead of Barnett because he killed him every time they faught. barnett must be ahead of Couture and Gonzaga must be ahead of CC so its tough.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

The thing that makes these rankings so tough is that alot of these fighters have beaten each other. For instance CC just lost to Gonzaga so alott of people feel that Barnett should move up in the rankings. But how can you put Barnett above CC?? You cant. And how can you have Gonzaga behind CC. You cant. Just like you cant have AA ahead of Sylvia. It makes it tough. So that is why the rankings should look like this.

1. Fedor
2. Nog
3.Gonzaga
4.CC
5.Barnett
6.Couture
7.Aleks
8.Tim
9.AA
10.Vera/Hunt


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> The thing that makes these rankings so tough is that alot of these fighters have beaten each other. For instance CC just lost to Gonzaga so alott of people feel that Barnett should move up in the rankings. But how can you put Barnett above CC?? You cant. And how can you have Gonzaga behind CC. You cant. Just like you cant have AA ahead of Sylvia. It makes it tough. So that is why the rankings should look like this.
> 
> 1. Fedor
> 2. Nog
> ...


But werdum beat Gonzaga ...... hhaha im just playin i hear ya , its very hard to make a top 10 list right now , nobody willlll ever agree on one list, see your right Barnett really shouldnt be ahead of CC, but theres no way Gonzaga should be ahead of Barnett... its tuff


----------



## Bliz (Apr 22, 2007)

If you're going to talk about who beat who, the best way to do it is by looking at recent fights only. If not, pretty much things would be a big circle and everyone would be #2 behind Fedor, lol.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> The thing that makes these rankings so tough is that alot of these fighters have beaten each other. For instance CC just lost to Gonzaga so alott of people feel that Barnett should move up in the rankings. But how can you put Barnett above CC?? You cant. And how can you have Gonzaga behind CC. You cant. Just like you cant have AA ahead of Sylvia. It makes it tough. So that is why the rankings should look like this.


*That's not how rankings work. If 2 fighters fight and one wins and one loses that doesn't mean a 3rd fighter moves up or down. You look at recent fights, win/lose record, and overall ability. Look at Sokoudjou, before this year he was not in the Top 10, now after beating 2 Top 10 fighters, he is at just #5. Gonzaga has beaten only 1 Top 10 fighter, so he will only be around #9 or #10. He might not even be above Mirko.*

*Edit: I'm going by MMAweekly's Top 10 rankings.*


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

gonzaga maybe 7-8 ish


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

and to further this arguement....what top 10 matchs would u like to see.
vera hunt (sickness)
vera aa
vera aleks (i think this could be the sickest fight ever)
hunt aa
aa aleks
barnett corture II
nog AA
werdum nog
aleks tim
tim vera

is it just me or do u guys think werdum could drop to 205?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nog vs Randy.
Cro Cop vs Kongo.
Barnett vs Nog 3.
Sylvia vs Cro Cop.
Gonzaga vs Nogueira.
Vera vs Hunt(This would so totally rule).
Vera vs Nog(Hopefully this is going to happen soon).
Vera vs Cro Cop.
Randy vs Werdum.
Fedor vs Barnett

No order.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

CC vs Sylvia
CC vs AA
Randy vs Nog
Vera vs Sylvia
Vera vs AA
Nog vs CC


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Arlovski/Hunt (not the counter punching AA, I'm talking the hairy chested, Cabbage destroying Arlovski). 
Big Nog/Couture 
Fedor/Barnett
Fedor/Couture 
Hunt/Vera
Gonzaga/Big Nog
Barnett/Sylvia
Alex/Hunt
Alex/Sylvia
Gonzaga/Barnett

And most importantly........


Kongo/Giant Silva 

FTW


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Kongo vs Giant Silva would be awesome, freakshow stuff. Giant Silva by flying armbar. Giant Silva's hair is so ridiculously awesome. It's like he's wearing a dead water buffalo on his head. Giant Silva rules.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd like to hear Mayweather's reaction to Silva. "Any muthafacka can come in with a giant water buffalo on his head and get in a street fight". Is k1 are only medium now for these matches. I can't live in a world where Giant Silva can't pop off Kimuras


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I want to see James Toney vs Giant Silva. Hell, get Zulu in there, he be called James Toney, and no one would know any different.

Before I die, I want to see Giant Silva attempt a gogoplata.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

:laugh: Giant Silva Gogoplata = Fedor doing elbows. We can't see a death in the mma ring. Silva with a rubber guard? Try keeping a straight face. 

Seriously, does anybody dig Arlovski/Hunt? I know AA's chin has been suspect but this would be awesome. Man if Hunt could develop some submission defense and improve his sprawl I think he could be unstoppable. I mean the guy almost had Fedor in a kimura and really who in their right mind would slug it out with Hunt? He survived axe kicks from Cro Cop. I also still think Sylvia punched double A in the throat in that second fight, if it was anybody else I would have marked out for the good ol shot to the adam's apple.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I would pay money just to see Gonzaga pull off that kick he did on Cro Cop, on Hunt. I want to see how Hunt would react to it.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

why would anyone consider sylvia being in the top 10


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Gonzaga kicking Hunt in the head would be crazy. More than likely Hunt staggers for a second, laughs and Gonzaga makes the angry face. Rogan said that the human jaw was not desinged to take punches, but hell Hunt's head has to be designed to withstand something. Man Hunt would be huge in the states, everybody would fall in love with the guy.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rated said:


> I would pay money just to see Gonzaga pull off that kick he did on Cro Cop, on Hunt. I want to see how Hunt would react to it.


Proabably cause Hunt to make a "I have mild indigestion" face. Hunt's head could probably take a freakin' shotgun blast, and Gonzaga's kick was just a couple of notches below that.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

gonzaga kicks hunt...hunt takes a sidestep...smiles...looks at gonzaga...laughs..and the rounds over



comes out and whoops gonzagas ass


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gonzaga would just take him down and sub him.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't think a win over cro cop deserves a push from nowhere to #4 he's #6 or 8 at best randys gonna spank him


----------



## mr_fuji (Mar 28, 2007)

Sylvia would mess Gonzaga up take that to the bank!


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Gonzaga would just take him down and sub him.


i duno...fedor had a lil trouble with hunt just cuz of brute size. Hes one of the few hw's thats actually bigger then Gonzaga and i think hes shown alot of improvement recently on the ground.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

While Hunt is a fat bastard, he has still shown himself to get caught in subs. 

I do, however, love Hunt's fatass more than Gonzaga's. While Gonzaga looks like Vincent D'onofrio's brother, Hunt actually looks like he doesn't mind bathing in buffalo sauce.

Hunt rules.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Barnett vs Couture II
Barnett vs Nog III
Nog vs Vera
Nog vs Cro Cop II
Gonzaga vs Nog
Gonzaga vs Werdum II
Gonzaga vs Fedor
Fedor vs Barnett
Hunt vs Gonzaga
Fedor vs Shogun
Nog vs Shogun
Cro Cop vs Liddel
Fedor vs Aleks(cruel I know)


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Damone said:


> While Hunt is a fat bastard, he has still shown himself to get caught in subs.
> 
> I do, however, love Hunt's fatass more than Gonzaga's. While Gonzaga looks like Vincent D'onofrio's brother, Hunt actually looks like he doesn't mind bathing in buffalo sauce.
> 
> Hunt rules.


I love watching Hunt try to kill Wanderlei via death drops, don't you?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, yes I do.

I also like him making "Mild case of indigestion" face's after being kicked by Mirko.


----------

